# Delay implanting embryos...



## Slow Mo

We have now failed our second attempt with ICSI, both times the embryos were brought out of the lab into the theatre however there were complications implanting them so they were returned to the lab now this was only for a brief moment or two.

But its got me wondering why they were taken back if it was for such a short time, we are talking a minute or two at most and makes me wonder if the embryos were dead before they were transfered.


----------



## CrystalW

Slow Mo said:


> We have now failed our second attempt with ICSI, both times the embryos were brought out of the lab into the theatre however there were complications implanting them so they were returned to the lab now this was only for a brief moment or two.
> 
> But its got me wondering why they were taken back if it was for such a short time, we are talking a minute or two at most and makes me wonder if the embryos were dead before they were transfered.


Hello Slow Mo,

I am sorry to hear about your recent failed cycle. But i would like to reassure you that the embryos would have been fine. This is not an unusual thing to happen and i have seen and done this many times with no effect on the pregnancy rates. It is much better that the embryos were taken back to the lab then kept out for longer than a few minutes.

Best wisehs


----------

